# Important Info regarding recovery



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Has anyone noticed that DP sort of..always try to get away? as if the brain doesn't want it to be there? The moment you throw yourself at it, stop caring and stop fighting it's as if it almost goes away, and then, suddenly, when it gets really weak you end up fighting it to make it go faster...well..don't fight it to make it go faster. I believe that's the key to the cure. Don't care, don't fight, it's ok if you think about it as long as you actually don't care and fight it.
Put it like this...If it was something that was IMPOSSIBLE to change, you would probably give up trying to change it. Guess what, it's the same with DP, you can't change it, so give up. Let it be there, let it torture you, if you don't care you won't get hurt. Simple as that, DP is a defense mechanism, it has become a problem, the problem is between your ears, all in your head, don't try to change your own defense, if you got a fever, leave it to be, if you got a flu, let your body do the work.
SO GO RECOVER FOR FUCKIN FUCK HELLISH SAKE!


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

I have learned that you kinda have to re-train your mind to just accept it. Try and accept that its there don't fight just live with it try to get use to the feeling. Once you continue to do that one day you'll just notice that its gone, but you have to stop checking in.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> I have learned that you kinda have to re-train your mind to just accept it. Try and accept that its there don't fight just live with it try to get use to the feeling. Once you continue to do that one day you'll just notice that its gone, but you have to stop checking in.


but some people have recovered just by not caring and they quit fighting it.


----------



## frusion (Aug 1, 2010)

hey xerei, im having alot of trouble accepting depersonalization as being only depersonalization. I cant seem to just trust that thats what it is and not something more serious like a brain tumor or a bad thyroid, even though i KNOW that this all started when i first smoked pot at 13 or 14. I have every symptom there is of depersonalization but cant seem to accept it still. Im wondering how you were able to fully accept dp without still having those second thoughts about it being something more serious? I swear this dp really tricks you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

frusion said:


> hey xerei, im having alot of trouble accepting depersonalization as being only depersonalization. I cant seem to just trust that thats what it is and not something more serious like a brain tumor or a bad thyroid, even though i KNOW that this all started when i first smoked pot at 13 or 14. I have every symptom there is of depersonalization but cant seem to accept it still. Im wondering how you were able to fully accept dp without still having those second thoughts about it being something more serious? I swear this dp really tricks you.


Personally, i've found that worrying there's another ailment could increase anxiety, therefore practically letting DP inside and inviting it to move in. It sounds like a lot to do, but I went to my doctor and explained how I felt. I did NOT use the terms depersonalization or derealization and completely avoided mentioning any anxiety, in hopes he would treat me as a real suffering patient and not as a worrying anxious hypochondriac (which I truly am). explain how you feel (out of it, brain fog, etc.) If the doc doesn't request an MRI or blood tests (which do check for thyroid problems) then request them yourself. just tell the doc you feel like something is really wrong and would really like to figure it out because it's running your life. Once you find out there's NOTHING wrong with your brain or your body, you began to slowly realize it's just a silly symptom of anxiety. If you DO find out something is wrong, like an overactive thyroid, then you place the blame in that ailment, take some meds, and you'll be feeling better in no time. Either way...the key to curing DP is to deal with your anxiety too. If it makes you feel better to know there's nothing wrong with your head or body,then go for it. Don't waste time constantly worrying that something's physically wrong. just get it checked out =)


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

frusion said:


> hey xerei, im having alot of trouble accepting depersonalization as being only depersonalization. I cant seem to just trust that thats what it is and not something more serious like a brain tumor or a bad thyroid, even though i KNOW that this all started when i first smoked pot at 13 or 14. I have every symptom there is of depersonalization but cant seem to accept it still. Im wondering how you were able to fully accept dp without still having those second thoughts about it being something more serious? I swear this dp really tricks you.


ignoring and distracting all the time.


----------

